# Drum sander



## SACABINETMAKER (Jul 19, 2009)

Good Morning Woodworkers:thumbsup:
I am looking for nice plans on an DIY Drum sander
The 1ns you use to sand panels to thickness etc.
HAs anyone got some plans plz.
Here in South Africa we dont get all the books you get overseas.

I want to build my own machine ratha than spending LOTS of money going to buy an new 1

PLZ HELP:icon_smile:
HAPPY WOODWORKING


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

There are some links to plans in this thread http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/i-am-going-make-wide-drum-sander-5867/


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

I am in the process of building my version of the "rockslide" drum sander that Daren has linked on his thread. I have the frame built and all the disks cut for the drum. I have most of the parts that I need to finish it. I just need to free up some time so I can get it done. When I am finished I will have a little over $150 into it. I had a lot of the parts to built it laying around the shop.


----------

